# Doha Qatar job



## HappyCat87 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am in need of some advice about getting a job in Doha. I live in Minnesota, USA and work as a Business Analyst for a small company in Minneapolis. I am looking for a similar position in Doha, I do not have any kids and my wife might continue to work at her job here for atleast another 6 months before joining me.
I need advice on what is the best way to secure a position? Any specific job agency you can direct me to?

As for language I speak primarily English but I have taken Arabic courses back when I was in college so I can understand at an intermediate level.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry I cannot help on agencies as I was moved here by my company.

With regards to Qatar, it would probably help a bit if you are single status to begin with, as to get your residency for your wife (you will be her sponsor) you usually need about 6 months bank statements.
Life can be a bit frustrating initially while getting set up, a lot will depend on how much support the company gives.
The one danger is that if your wife turns up after 6 months and doesnt like it, there isa problem.

Once you get through the initial hassle and get your Residency & bank account set up life is not too bad, usually you need 3 months salary to get acredit card, your local debit card cannot be used on line.

My wife moved straight here with me as I was working in Bahrain, it wasnt brilliant for her, I would certainly recomend at least your first month here batchelor staus till you get your feet on the ground, as you will be busy at work, you can get the feel of the place and be more knowlegable when the wife turns up and can help make life a bit smoother.
all the best kev


----------

